# Sticky  Good Game-Tweaking Guides



## Kalim

Game-tweaking guides:

America's Army Tweak Guide
Amiga Emulation Guide
Battlefield 1942 Tweak Guide
Battlefield 2 Tweak Guide
Battlefield 2142 Tweak Guide
Battlefield Vietnam Tweak Guide
Call of Duty 2 Tweak Guide
Call of Juarez Tweak Guide
Dark Messiah of Might & Magic Tweak Guide
Doom 3 Tweak Guide
Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind Tweak Guide
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Tweak Guide
Far Cry Tweak Guide
F.E.A.R Tweak Guide
Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter Tweak Guide
Half Life 2 Tweak Guide
Halo Tweak Guide
Joint Operations Tweak Guide
Neverwinter Nights 2 Tweak Guide
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 Tweak Guide
Need for Speed: Most Wanted Tweak Guide
Prey Tweak Guide
Quake 4 Tweak Guide
Star Wars Battlefront Tweak Guide
Star Wars Battlefront 2 Tweak Guide
Star Wars KOTOR 2 Tweak Guide
Thief: Deadly Shadows Tweak Guide
UT2003 Tweak Guide
UT2004 Tweak Guide

Other guides:

Game Music Extraction Guide
Gamer's Graphics & Display Settings Guide

Hope it helps :grin:


----------



## pharoah

the one for oblivion has been in my sig for a few days now.that tweakguide website is excellent for helping you out with some game issues.the one for oblvion has helped me get way higher frame rates,and still maintain the visual quality of the game.


----------

